# iPad + velcro



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

DH sent me this video today. Oh, the things you can do with your iPad and a package of velcro!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTSDPKktbUk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  If you try this, make sure you get the heavy duty velcro!

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

What a hoot!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol neat! The stove one kind of scared me though. 

Melissa


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL - looks good when it's in place but what about all those ugly black bits of velcro all over the house! I don't think I'd want anything that valuable that near to a frying pan full of hot fat either! I don't think I'd take it to that extreme but certainly it's food for thought.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I am so glad DH didn't see this before he left on his 2-week motorcycle trip with his iPad!


----------

